# Hello all!



## silkids (Sep 6, 2010)

It's so great to find this forum as all of you provide a wealth of info for us newbies. I'm grateful for being a part of a terrific group. I've always had an interest in mantises, but once I successfully hatched my first three "garden nursery" purchased mantis ooths, I was hooked. I look forward to posting more once I've acquired more mantids and the experience in raising these incredible and fascinating pets.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome! They're addictive little buggers! :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome an enjoy, this is a great forum!


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 6, 2010)

They're so, so addictive. Welcome to the Forum, nice to have ya.

-Kevin


----------



## odica (Sep 6, 2010)

well i must say that befor finding this fourm i was a little scared to keep the mantis that i found but im starting to learn more and more about the mantis and i can tell you i have only had this mantis for like 5 days and im alredy hooked lol


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 6, 2010)

Ha! In 5 months I've gone from one to 21 (if you don't include the new hatchlings I have too!)


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome! As everyone above said, they're super addictive  It's a fun addiction though


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, bitten by the mantis bug hey! welcome!


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Gotta love those "nursery garden ooths". That's how I got started with the addiction as well. ;-)


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

